# FileMaker  -->  Bento



## BlueMap (31. Juli 2011)

Hallo, ich verwalte meine Adressdaten in FileMaker Pro Advanced 11.
Nun möchte ich die Daten in Bento 4 importieren, um sie dann
automatisch im Apple Adressbuch und auf dem iPhone 3S zu haben.

Das funktionierte auf Mac G5 von FileMaker Pro Advanced 10 zu 
Bento 2 hervorragend, seitdem leider nicht mehr.

Allerdings werden beim Import in Bento 4 alle übertragenen Adressdaten
in der ersten Spalte nummeriert, aber die Felder bleiben leer.

Wie kann ich das Problem lösen ?

Für Tipps und Lösungsvorschläge bedanke ich mich im voraus.

Freundliche Grüße aus Hamburg
BlueMap

Konfiguration heute : 
Mac Pro 2.8 GHz Quad-Core Intel Xeon - Mac OS 10.6.8
FileMaker Pro Advanced 11 und Bento 4.0.4


----------

